# help me



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Went out today boat ran great new numbers since the tiny tach is working now. wot 4600 rpm 25.3 mph on gps does this sound good and is there anymore i can get out of a different prop btw 35 2 stroke mercury.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How much load were you pushing with the 35?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

you mean weight?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i knew you would reply thank you


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Load = total weight of engine, gear, fuel, passengers and hull.

There are calculators on line that allow you to input hp, hull type and total load
that will spit out what you should be able to get for top speed.

http://hhscott.com/evinrude/docs/BSLAC.htm

Knowing what you should expect from a 35 pushing your specific load
will tell if there is a problem with the engine, or if you need a different prop to up rpms.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

well that says 26 mph so i guess i cannot ask for anything more thanks again brett it is running good


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

With a lighter load I'd guess that the rpm's would go up to the 5000 plus side.
If you always run heavy, maybe you need to drop pitch a couple-three inches.
That'll increase rpms by about 400-500 and improve hole shot.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

It sounds like you need to go down a few inches in pitch, if memory serves your motor's WOT operating range is 5400 - 6000. I'd drop a few inches in pitch; better holeshot and possibly higher topend.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i think my pitch is 13 so go down? for better hole shot that would be nice


----------

